# Labeling soap with the exact weight



## danielle22033 (Jun 27, 2013)

In Ontario we are required to have the weight of the soap on the label.  This may seem like a stupid question.  But I am free hand cutting my soap so they are never "exactly" 4oz or 5oz or grams or whatever.  How do you get around this? I have thought about weighing each one and then hand writing just the weight on the soap.  Sounds weird.  

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Relle (Jun 27, 2013)

Just putting this forum link for you to read - hope it gives you answers - I can't help as I'm not in your country.

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/f11/soap-weight-5619/

Copied from Monet's post in the above link - 

my soaps run between 4.3-4.4 oz when fully cured. i label them at 4.25 oz		 										 			 
				__________________
				monet


----------



## heartsong (Jun 27, 2013)

lindy or savonnier would probably best answer this question...I think handwriting the actual weight after curing if your bars fluctuate a good bit...you mentioned they're hand cut, so it's a slab or log mold?  I don't see a problem with that...I use silicone molds now and they're identical, so I go just a tiny bit less, erring on the side of caution.


----------



## 100%Natural (Jun 27, 2013)

I pick the smallest bars from the batch, weigh them, round down and then label them according to this weight.  You also have to make sure you label in grams in Canada (g).

So for example - my two smallest bars of the batch weigh 133 g and 134 g.  I then label them as weighing 125 g so I can cover any more water loss as they age.  Always go low on the weight when labeling so you're covered.


----------

